

Ask HN: What do you want from a conference? - biznickman

I'm hosting an upcoming conference (which I'll avoid promoting here) which is targeted at developers.  We've put together what I believe is a pretty solid list of speakers all speaking on technical talks.  I read Hacker News every day and watch many of the video presentations various developers make on coding and scaling apps.<p>In the hopes that I can make an incredible event for developers, I'd like to ask the community what things you want out of a conference.  Would you attend one?  What were some of the best aspects of conferences you've attended in the past?  What were your favorite conferences?  How do you hear about them?<p>I write a top 100 blog that's often submitted on this site, but rather than promoting the event I'd like to hear the community's thoughts on conferences.  Thanks!
======
grails4life
What I want out of a conference: what technologies are out there and how they
address the headaches of development and/or solve problems that I am having.

